# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Xin key phần mềm Kernel for windows data recovery

## zinzin8x

ai có key phần mềm kernel for windows data recovery không? cho em xin key phần mềm này! cám ơn nhiều!

----------

